# Faut-il faire la liaison entre le jour et le mois dans les dates ?



## yuechu

Bonjour a tous ! 

J'ai une question concernant les liaisons dans […] les dates en francais.

Dans les cas suivants, est-ce qu'il y aurait normalement une liaison ?

[…]

2) le 1er avril/aout/octobre; le 2, 3, 6 octobre
(et est-ce que la consonne finale est prononce/e en francais standard dans un exemple tel que "le 6 janvier" ?, tout comme les "six pommes" [si pom])

Merci beaucoup ! 

(PS. desole de ne pas avoir mis les accents.. j'utilise un clavier americain en ce moment)

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## CapnPrep

Bonjour. Il y a pas mal de variation et d'hésitation pour ces deux types d'expression.

Pour les dates, voir les messages #31–33 de ce fil.

Et j'ajoute la citation suivante de Grevisse/Goosse (§591) :


> Devant un nom de mois et devant _pour_ _cent_, l’usage hésite cependant, pour_ six, dix, huit_, entre [sis] et [si], [dis] et [di], [ɥiʈ] et [ɥi]. Si le nom de mois commence par une voyelle, on hésite entre [sis], [dis] et [siz], [diz], et la liaison de _deux, trois, vingt _se fait assez souvent : [vɛ̃] ou [vɛ̃ʈ] _avril_.



[…]


----------



## CapnPrep

Je me permets de déterrer ce fil parce que je vois qu'une des questions de baosheng ne trouve pas sa réponse dans l'autre fil, où on ne parle que des numéraux.

Est-ce que vous faites la liaison dans les trois cas suivants ?


baosheng said:


> 2) le 1er avril/aout/octobre


Le Petit Robert recommande [pʀəmje*ʀ*avʀil] pour 1er avril (donc avec la liaison), mais acceptez-vous également [pʀəmjeavʀil], [pʀəmjeut], [pʀəmjeɔktɔbʀ], sans liaison ?


----------



## titi22

Bonjour!

Je dirais "non" pour [premié avril], etc. Les Français disent automatiquement [premie*R* avril], etc. prononçant le "R".
A part "deux" et "trois", nous prononçons la liaison de la dernière lettre du nombre pour chaque mois commençant par une voyelle.
Est-ce que c'est plus clair?


----------



## ladyk

En tant que Français, voici ce que je dirais (et ça n'engage que moi ) 
 [pʀəmje*ʀ*avʀil]  , ne pas faire la liaison me demanderait un effort de concentration, donc pas naturel (pour moi), et idem pour les autres mois.


----------



## CLEMATITE2

Doit-on faire la liaison dans la prononciation des dates suivantes : 19, 21, 22, 23, 26 aout ?


----------



## lamy08

Bienvenue sur le forum!
Les liaisons ont tendance à se perdre. Personnellement, je les fais encore et cela me choque de ne pas les entendre, même de la part de présentateurs de JT. C'est encore plus criant avec le 2 ou le 3 août.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

* trois octobre*

faut-il faire la liaison?

Merci d'avance


----------



## LV4-26

Pour ma part, je ne la fais pas.
Pourtant, je la fais dans "trois (z)oranges".
Tiens, c'est bizarre. 
Je n'ai malheureusement pas d'explication à cette contradiction.


----------



## ilie86

Moi non plus je ne la fais pas, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il me semble qu'elle ne se fait pas pour les dates.


----------



## LV4-26

Merci Lacuzon.

Je crois percevoir pourquoi. 
En effet, le noms de mois, bien qu'écrits avec une minuscule, ne sont pas tout à fait des noms communs (le sont-ils d'ailleurs ?) comme les autres. Par exemple, en dehors de certains contextes très spécifiques, on dit peu "l'octobre" ou "un octobre".


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne fait sans doute pas la liaison parce que _trois_ est ici un substantif ordinal et non un adjectif cardinal (_le 3 octobre_ = le troisième jour du mois d'octobre).


----------



## CapnPrep

En même temps la liaison n'est pas impossible, et certains locuteurs préfèrent la faire dans de tels contextes. Voir les fils suivants :
[…]
prononciation de la consonne finale des nombres : cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, vingt… (à partir du post #32)

Mais le fait que la liaison ne soit pas obligatoire (loin s'en faut) s'explique, comme vous l'avez dit, par la syntaxe exceptionnelle des dates : Il ne s'agit pas d'un déterminant suivi d'un nom déterminé, mais de deux termes juxtaposés sans rapport syntaxique évident.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aussi curieux que cela puisse paraître, pour les dates, je fais volontiers la liaison après _six_ et _dix_, mais beaucoup plus rarement après _deux_ et _trois_. Cela a peut-être un lien avec le fait que dans ce second groupe la consonne finale est toujours muette en emploi isolé ([dø], [tʁwa]) alors qu'elle peut se prononcer dans le premier groupe ([si(s)], [di(s)])…


----------



## ilie86

Moi, je dis: Six avril; deux octobre, dix octobre


----------



## ilie86

Mais avec le 2 ou 3 octobre, que faut-il faire?

Ok pour la liaison avec premier avril, premier octobre
Mais moi, par exemple je ne réalise pas la liaison premier août.

Je me sens perdue


----------



## titi22

Premiéravril, premiéroute and premiéroctobre... Mais deux octobre, deux août,  deux avril... sans liaison. J'espère que ça aide!


----------



## ilie86

A part les dates, est-il possible de réaliser la liaison entre trois et un substantif?Trois/vingt-trois étudiants?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui bien sûr, elle est même très courante.


----------



## LV4-26

Résumons. 

Font la liaison avec...

premier, six, dix, un (dans 21 et 31) : tout le monde.

deux, trois : peu de locuteurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je nuancerais, LV4-26… Après le premier groupe cité, les gens ne font pas systématiquement la liaison, loin s'en faut. En outre, pour _six_ et _dix_, il y a en fait trois solutions puisque le _x_ peut également être sonore sans liaison.

Dans l'ordre de mes préférences :

_premier avril_ : [pʁəmjɛʁ‿avʁil] > [pʁəmje.avʁil]
_deux avril_ : [dø.avʁil] > [døz‿avʁil]
_trois avril_ : [tʁwa.avʁil] > [tʁwaz‿avʁil]
_cinq avril_ : [sɛ̃k‿avʁil]
_six avril_ : [siz‿avʁil] ~ [sis.avʁil] > [si.avʁil]
_sept avril_ : [sɛt‿avʁil]
_huit avril_ : [ɥit‿avʁil]
_neuf avril_ : [nœf.avʁil]
_dix avril_ : [diz‿avʁil] ~ [dis.avʁil] > [di.avʁil]
_vingt avril_ → [vɛ̃t‿avʁil] > [vɛ̃.avʁil]
_vingt et un avril_ → [vɛ̃teœ̃.avʁil] > [vɛ̃teœ̃n‿avʁil]

*N.B.:* Je n'ai pas indiqué ici toutes les prononciations possibles, mais  uniquement celles que je serais susceptible de dire moi-même.

Je prononce pareil pour _août_ et _octobre_, encore que, allez savoir pourquoi, je préfère la liaison à la disjonction dans _vingt et un août_.


----------



## LV4-26

OK, je comprends MC. Merci pour le travail de transcription.

Pour moi, la question n'était pas pertinente pour 4,5,7,8,9, + 11 à 19, parce qu'il me semblait que la consonne finale était toujours prononcée quoi qu'il y ait derrière, une voyelle, une consonne ou rien du tout.

Je ne saisis pas très bien, dans ces cas, quel rôle diacritique peut jouer la liaison.
Ainsi, je transcrirais 8 avril ainsi
[ɥitavʁil] 
tout simplement. 
De même, pour 9 avril, j'écrirais [nœfavʁil] et j'ai du mal à "entendre" ce que peut donner [nœf.avʁil], sauf dans le cas d'une pause perceptible entre les deux mots. Mais qui parle ainsi à part les robots ?


----------

